# [SOLVED] Error 193: 0xc1 .NET Windows Service



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2008)

Symptom:
When you install a .NET Windows Service, it says there was no error.  Yet, when you go to start the service, you get an "Error 193: 0xc1" message and subsequently, the process refuses to start.

Cause:
The binary you installed as a service is not a "Windows Application."

Solution:
Uninstall the old service, change the project output type to "Windows Application" and build it, install the new binary (should be *.exe), and start the service again.


This is just one example of what can cause the error message.


----------

